# Adult only fishing site



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a campsite with fishing around the south east for easter weekend? Granny has agreed to take the kids in their caravan so we are wanting to escape and chill.

Cheers hannah


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi we are going to Cottingham Fishing lakes, Sholden, Deal, not totally Adult site, although the site do say that there is nothing there for children to do. We have been a couple of time, toilet and shower a bit basic, but fantastic fishing lakes, and just a short walk to Deal and the coast.

We are going Easter weekend.

Regards

Pat


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

sumner ponds, near horsham pitches right on the water, dennis


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks dennis tried them and are fully booked


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.stroudhillpark.co.uk/

Excellent adult only site with fishing and good restaurant.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Hannah

I too can recommend Stroud Hill Park - very clean, good location but make sure you book a reservation early for the restruant - Food excellent - reasonably priced. The fishing lakes seemed popular.

Colin


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just had a look at the "Stroud Hill Park" site. Too many rules for my liking and only one rod for a fiver a day. 8O For the price they charge, the fishing should be thrown in.  

steve


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Dennis

Thanks for the Sumner ponds tip, looks really good

Steve

The fishing at Sumner ponds is even dearer, though it does look quite nice. Not sure if I would get away with this bivvy on my club water <Fancy Dillo>

Doug


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Not sure if this is really classed as the South East, but we are going to a site just on the Northern edge of the New Forest called Green Hill Caravan Park http://www.greenhillholidays.co.uk/ I know that they have a fishing lake and an adults only section.

Unfortunately we got the last pitch with hardstanding but they might have grass pitches available?

Mark


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

A site we used last year that introduced me to lake fishing was Gatton Water near Sandringham. Very large lake with lots of large Carp & Bream. 

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Carper said:


> Dennis
> 
> Thanks for the Sumner ponds tip, looks really good
> 
> ...


Ooh nice mate. Suits you sir and all that. :lol: matching camo by any chance Doug ?

steve


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

ok finally sorted we are going to a c and cc site called chequertree fishery in bethersden, ashford. anyone been fishing there or just stayed on site??
hannah


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*fishing Kent*

Hi Hannah

I live down in kent and being a fair weather fisherman ,Chequer tree
looks good.

There is a nice lake not far from Headcorn, that has a 5 van cl/cs attatched to it but cannot remember the name of it. Pretty sure its a cs so should show up on the CC&C database.

Mark.... i fished Greenhills 2 years ago , and pitched the van right next to the lake and caught some really nice Crusian carp on bread paste.

Carper.....have you tried the lakes just past Canterbury, with a CL/CS
next to it ????.....or the lakes down at Deal


----------

